
Twitter's Roof Deck - tomazstolfa
http://teleportd.com/capsule/5ef47b8c929718c4b6cde317a323182cd07b295f
======
rdl
Interior looks interesting ([http://mashable.com/2012/06/21/twitter-new-san-
francisco-hea...](http://mashable.com/2012/06/21/twitter-new-san-francisco-
headquarters-pics))

I think I prefer Google's HQ to this, but it might be an issue of scale. I'd
still take a private office in a boring building over a desk in an open-plan
-- getting work done at work is more important to me than having a pretty
place to do it.

~~~
bricestacey
Does the Mashable piece include any pictures of the work environment? I don't
see anything but common space for eating and hanging out.

------
cliveholloway
Trying to work out why this is on HN. What next, "Google's Bathrooms"?

~~~
tathagatadg
Haha just reminded me of that old video
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrontojPWEE> ...

------
guynamedloren
Neat, but I can't handle the swiping motion of the photos. Really
disorienting.

~~~
spolu
Really? Which transition would you prefer? Isn't sliding fairly standard?

~~~
rdl
It hits the uncanny valley of slide speed -- too fast to follow, too slow to
ignore.

A simpler transition is better, like the mashable gallery (I think just a
quick black between frames).

~~~
damncabbage
I agree; watching it gives me a headache.

Unfortunately the row of thumbnails moving as well at a different rate seems
to make it worse. It's like a parallax effect, but looks more incongruous than
natural.

------
sneak
Am I the only one that doesn't want my workplace to look like a boutique
hotel?

Less Standard, more Starfleet.

~~~
PhrosTT
See what "modern" looks like in 10 years.

~~~
sneak
I have always preferred the future of the past to the future of the present.

------
ry0ohki
Used to work at a place with a roof deck, it's one of the best perks a startup
can have IMO.

~~~
noarchy
A nice perk for a startup, indeed. But Twitter isn't something that we can
call a startup at this point. I'm sure that the real estate that they're using
is well beyond the financial means of almost all startups.

------
vamsee
Okay, maybe an irrelevant question - do they move all those sofas when it
rains?

------
antidaily
Twitter's roof? Boring. Teleportd? Interesting - Storify for pics.

~~~
sthatipamala
Interesting site but the description on the homepage is horrifically hard to
parse: "Find and use in real-time relevant crowd-sourced photos from the
smartphone generation"

------
RobotCaleb
How do they pay for it?

------
tubbo
that's cute :)

